# Looking for Assistance - Indian Ladies in Johannesburg Please



## baby2mom (Sep 2, 2009)

I am desperately trying to find indian ladies in Johannesburg (between ages 18 - 34) to help other indian people. There is a serious need to address emotional needs. 

Couples are battling to conceive and so need the assistance of indian egg donors. There really is a great need to help fellow humanity. 

There are no costs incurred and a donation offered please.

Thank you and bless you. 

baby2mom Egg Donation and Surrogacy Programme - please see site - world wide web(www).baby2mom.co.za


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

This is quite a weird request.
The Indian Woman I know are well educated and would hardly consider this kind of request.
You could look in the Classified section of the Cape and Johannesburg newspapers. They have adverts for massage parlours and escort agencies. Perhaps there you could find the kind of Indian Woman you require.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Dannyboy, Infertility is a massive problem worldwide.
There are a helluva lot of people who would love to have children but cannot.
Egg donation ,especially if there is no fee involved but merely a donation towards the Donors costs, is the way a lot of people have managed to have children they never would have had otherwise.
Within some cultures, especially structured ones such as the Indian community, a Donor egg or sperm from within their own Racial Characteristic is obviously preferred.

I hope the OP has no ulterior motive in mind.
But your comments show a complete lack of either knowledge or maturity.
I hope you would consider an apology to her.


----------



## baby2mom (Sep 2, 2009)

*Egg Donation*

Egg donation is a very real and wonderful way to help infertile people. Egg donors, sperm donors and surrogates are all angels and I just eant to extend many blessings and well wishes to these people.

baby2mom Egg Donation and Surrogacy Programme - world wide web.baby2mom.co.za


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Yeah Right*



Daxk said:


> Dannyboy, Infertility is a massive problem worldwide.
> There are a helluva lot of people who would love to have children but cannot.
> Egg donation ,especially if there is no fee involved but merely a donation towards the Donors costs, is the way a lot of people have managed to have children they never would have had otherwise.
> Within some cultures, especially structured ones such as the Indian community, a Donor egg or sperm from within their own Racial Characteristic is obviously preferred.
> ...


You're pretty self righteous Daxk. A regular know-it-all on virtually every thread.
No there's no apology,...none,.....PERIOD.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

why should there be an apology,? dannyboy?
I am old, ergo I have been around awhile.
I am literate ergo,I read a lot.
I have read for 54 years, voraciously.
I have memory, ergo I remember what I read.
I have an enquiring mind, so my reading tends to span a wider range than someone who reads the comics, page three of the sun and watches soaps.

I happen to have inherited something which meant that as much as I wanted children, until Technology got to the stage where I could use Invitro fertilisation to create the incredibly beautiful child I have, I could not have children.
I now have.
But, I also undertook that journey with research.

You have a problem, dannyboy.
If you raise a subject I dont know anything about, I will gladly ask about it, especially if I cant find much about it.
But on History, especially SA History,
on Genetics, especially SA Genetics,
on living in SA on SA Crime,
on living in SA,
and on 54 years of a very full lifes worth of knowledge, I have some input.

So come up with something worth the intelligence you have rather than these inane comments.

Until then, Dannyboy, [email protected] you and the Horse you rode in on.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry Dannyboy, 
I forgot,
in the Indian Culture, if a happily married Indian woman who with her husband had undergone ivf secretly brought home either a very light caucasian child or a ******* featured child, with your incredible knowledge of Indian Culture, and its emphasis on fertility, what in your reasoned opinion would the gossips say about it? 

or would a sperm or egg donor from the Particular Racial group be preferable??


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

DannyBoy said:


> This is quite a weird request.
> The Indian Woman I know are well educated and would hardly consider this kind of request.
> You could look in the Classified section of the Cape and Johannesburg newspapers. They have adverts for massage parlours and escort agencies. Perhaps there you could find the kind of Indian Woman you require.


what sort of Indian woman is that? Dannyboy?


----------



## DannyBoy (Apr 29, 2009)

*Highly Edumacated*



Daxk said:


> what sort of Indian woman is that? Dannyboy?


THREE emails from you in reply to my ONE which said I wouldn't apoligize for saying that this forum is HARDLY the place for "looking for egg donors".
Three emails in reply to my one and then the "highly educated one" resorts to classless street language.
You sure sound well read and educated Daxk. Too bad you can't control your emotions.
But I understand. I too would act frustrated just like you, if I lived in a country where drinking warm beer with a bunch of drunk Irishman everyday in the rising damp, was the only outlet for your "Einstein-like IQ".

Send more emails in reply to this blog, Daxk,....many, many more. Break the Guinness book of records in sending replies to this email,...come on,...YOU CAN DO IT,...put the Guinness down, move your beer gut to the side and type, Daxk,.. type like a madman. Do it for INDIA for IRELAND and for all the egg donors of the world.


----------



## baby2mom (Sep 2, 2009)

This thread was really to express a need for egg donors, particularly indian egg donors in South Africa - or more especially in and around Jhb.

And to make people aware that they can assist if you felt moved to and to understand that there are alot of people out there who do struggle. 

baby2mom Egg Donation and Surrogacy Programme 
baby2mom.co.za


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Dannyboy, you suggested that only massage parlour/hookers would donate eggs.
The OP has either permission or has paid for the right to advertise on here.
but as she has said, its an awareness thing.
you got three posts because you irritated me and I wished to keep the subjects slightly different.
Gutter language? that was your forte. 

I cant stand Guiness and live in a similar climate as I would have in Dullstroom/Machadodorp area.
You still have'nt posted anything intelligent and trying to bluster your way out of your mistake.
your lack of apology speaks volumes.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Baby2Mom
You are in the line of fire, I hope you are wearing your bullet proof vest.
If nothing else, your thread has certainly demonstrated the intolerance South Africans, after all that we have been through, still have for one another. 

I assume Danny is frustrated about the radical changes in his country of birth. Furthermore, he self-righteously decides that a request for SA Indian eggs, on an SA Expat Forum, is inappropriate.

As for Daxk, well…


Daxk said:


> you got three posts because you irritated me.
> 
> You still have'nt posted anything intelligent and trying to bluster your way out of your mistake.
> your lack of apology speaks volumes.


Daxk must be under the impression that he does not irritate other people on this Forum, he’s the only one afforded that priviledge. 

Daxk, seeing that you are requesting apologies, if you know and care so much about Indian culture, don’t you think you should apologise for this intellectual blunder of yours? 



Daxk said:


> Whats even funnier is that the revered Mahatma Ghandi was actually the biggest racist of all.
> Its why he was thrown from a train in Natal.
> 
> History has a short memory.


Oh, and before I put away the AK47:



Daxk said:


> I cant stand Guiness and live in a similar climate as I would have in Dullstroom/Machadodorp area.
> .


Eish Broer, don’t you think you are pushing it just a little here? There’s a reason why the colour khaki is well associated with the African Bush and emerald green is associated with Ireland.

Face it Broers, we SA’s have a long way to go as far as tolerance for each other goes.

I really miss Annemieke, I wish she would post and get us back on Topic.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Jozijoe,
just a few short questions
have you read Mahatma Ghandi's biography?
Have you read the Copies of the Indian opinion which he edited
with Thanks to A Kemp or the following reading list you might enjoy.
or simply google Ghandi racist.Its all available.


The Collected Works of Mahatma Gandhi, Ahmedabad, 1963, Volume II p. 74 
[2] Ibid., Volume IV p. 193 
[3] MK Gandhi, Indian Opinion, March 18, 1905 
[4] Ibid., September 9, 1905 
[5] MK Gandhi, Letter to The Times, London, November 12, 1906, as reproduced on 'The Complete Site on Mathatma Gandhi,' http://www.mkgandhi.org/cwm/vol6/ch060.htm 
[6] MK Gandhi, Indian Opinion, June 8, 1907, 'New Obnoxious Law', as reproduced at 'The Complete Site on Mathatma Gandhi,' http://www.mkgandhi.org/cwm/vol6/ch409.htm 
[7] MK Gandhi, "Memoirs of the Indian Stretcher Bearer Corps," as published in Indian Opinion, July 28, 1906, and reproduced on 'The Complete Site on Mathatma Gandhi,' http://www.mkgandhi.org/cwm/vol5/ch262.htm 
[8] James D. Hunt, Gandhi and the Black People of South Africa, Shaw University, and reproduced on 'The Complete Site on Mathatma Gandhi,' Articles : On & By Gandhi 
[9] B. R. Nanda, Mahatma Gandhi - A Biography, page 105, The Official Mahatma Gandhi eArchive, Mahatma Gandhi Foundation - India, http://www.mahatma.org.in/books/showbook.jsp?link=og&book=og0003&id=105&lang=en&file=3418&cat=books 
[10] MK Gandhi, Letter to W.T. Stead, London, November 16, 1906, from a photostat of the typewritten office copy: S.N. 4584, as reproduced at 'The Complete Site on Mathatma Gandhi,' http://www.mkgandhi.org/cwm/vol6/ch092.htm 
[11] MK Gandhi, The Collected Works of Mahatma Gandhi, Volume III, page 337, The Official Mahatma Gandhi eArchive, Mahatma Gandhi Foundation - India, http://www.mahatma.org.in/books/showbook.jsp?link=bg&book=bg0015&id=358&lang=en&file=1750&cat=books 
[12] Ibid., page 285, The Official Mahatma Gandhi eArchive, Mahatma Gandhi Foundation - India, http://www.mahatma.org.in/books/showbook.jsp?link=bg&book=bg0015&id=306&lang=en&file=1698&cat=books 
[13] Mahadev Desai, Day to day with Gandhi, Volume II, page 291, The Official Mahatma Gandhi eArchive, Mahatma Gandhi Foundation - India, http://www.mahatma.org.in/books/showbook.jsp?link=bg&book=bg0015&id=36&lang=en&file=1428&cat=books 
[14] MK Gandhi, The Hindu-Muslim Unity, page 45, The Official Mahatma Gandhi eArchive, Mahatma Gandhi Foundation - India, http://www.mahatma.org.in/books/showbook.jsp?link=bg&book=bg0020&id=61&lang=en&file=7426&cat=books 
[15] MK Gandhi, Indian Opinion, March 25, 1905 
[16] Ibid., March 24, 1906 
[17] Ibid., June 2, 1906 
[18] Ibid., February 15, 1905 
[19] Ibid., September 24, 1903 
[20] Ibid., December 24, 1903 

Next, have you ever lived in Dullstroom?
Have you ever lived in Galway?
admittedly Galway has the higher rainfall but would you like to compare?
Saffas appear to be afraid of rain. 

we were on topic until you shoved your oar in.
I stopped worrying about what people thought of me a long time ago.
but if my posting facts is irritating, tough.

I did'nt ask Dannyboy to apologise to me,,I asked him to apologise to ladies who endure some discomfort and donate some ova which would normally be lost during menstruation so that others who are unable, can have the joy of children.
He called them prostitutes.

let me know what you think about Ghandi.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

QUOTE]Baby2Mom
You are in the line of fire, I hope you are wearing your bullet proof vest.
If nothing else, your thread has certainly demonstrated the intolerance South Africans, after all that we have been through, still have for one another. [/QUOTE]



One pro egg donation and one possibly against. seems like a good cross section of the south african population to me! 

Baby2mom i hope you get all the doners that you need. Im blessed with 4 lovely children. I hope you can let other couples, that are not as lucky as me, have the same joy.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Jozijoe,
> have you read Mahatma Ghandi's biography?


Beng an expert on Ghandi's controversial life *still does not excuse* your *offensive *remark* in context *of that particular discussion we had. He became an Icon to South African Indians in particular because : 



> In June 1894, the Natal Mercury reported that the Natal Legislative Assembly was considering a *bill depriving South Africans Indians of the right to vote*, and *Ghandi became the natural leader of his people. Blossoming overnight into an able political campaigner, he founded the Natal Indian Congress and exposed to the world the discrimination practices against the Indian Subjects of Queen Victoria in one of her Own Majesty’s own colonies.*


An *admirable *achievement for SA Indians, considering the times he was living in!

Your claim to being a mature, intellectual conflicts with your selective, blatant disregard for context and those that may be less well read or less eloquent and it truly does not serve you very well. Not all people have your years of experience or time to read but that does not mean they are incapable of expressing valuable information.



Daxk said:


> Jozijoe,
> Next, have you ever lived in Dullstroom?
> Have you ever lived in Galway?
> admittedly Galway has the higher rainfall but would you like to compare?
> Saffas appear to be afraid of rain.


No, unlike you I don't have an inexhaustible knowledge of SA or Ireland. But I do remember staying in Machadodorp during winter on my way to the Kruger National Park and shivering with cold! Nonetheless, the winters in SA are very short compared to overseas and that part of the world (Mpumalanga) is renown for *breathtaking scenery*, no overseas country can compete with it, not even New Zealand or Ireland. Why? Because in Africa we have* SUNSHINE*!!! Admittedly Galway has higher rainfall? Yeah, it probably pisses day in and day out, just like New Zealand.



Daxk said:


> we were on topic until you shoved your oar in.


I'll shove my oar in anywhwere I like, if you don't approve, tough.



Daxk said:


> I did'nt ask Dannyboy to apologise to me,,


I know, I'm not an intellectual but I am not stupid either.

Baby2Mom, I hope you get a lot of exposure for your cause from this thread. I had a wayward flight of fantasy of how you could gain even more awareness for this cause. Maybe, some day, in the not too distant future, we could find SA couples brave enough to cross polinate, yeah I know, it's outrageous.

Just think, SA blacks donates eggs to SA Whites, Coloureds & Asian families, it would bring the SA BEE policies to it's knees! SA could start a whole new race, truly living up to it's image as the Rainbow Nation. If we can get the British Propaganda machine to monitor the process, it would make more news than the Jolie Pitt Family Clan! Maybe it would raise enough funds so SA citizens can empower their own, non corrupt Police Force to take care of crime.

(If you ever decide to go into joint venture about this, contact me, I will embrace it with passion!)

Ok, I'll get off cloud 9 now and get back into my thinghie box.


----------



## jvm (Feb 18, 2009)

> The Indian Woman I know are well educated and would hardly consider this kind of request.


How ignorant! This is all about helping people realise their dreams, not about prostitution or whatever you may think.

Baby2mom - good luck with your search.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Jozijoe, not sure what your problem is but:"_Beng an expert on Ghandi's controversial life still does not excuse your offensive remark in context of that particular discussion we had. He became an Icon to South African Indians in particular because "_
I did'nt say he was'nt an Icon 
All of his writing as well as his Non-pacifist comments about when he took part in crushing the Bambata Rebellion are on the Indian Govt's website honouring him.
You however attacked a statement I had made,I've proven it to be factual, now you are trying to also weasle out of it.

"_Your claim to being a mature, intellectual conflicts with your selective, blatant disregard for context and those that may be less well read or less eloquent and it truly does not serve you very well. Not all people have your years of experience or time to read but that does not mean they are incapable of expressing valuable information."_
prove the blatant disregard for context.
Why did you cross post from a totally unrelated Thread?
I think all people are capable of expressing valuable information,insight and opinions.
As long as they are based on fact.

Yes, SA is a beautiful Country with breathtaking scenery, and wonderful people.
and yes, Ireland and NZ have more Rain and shorter Summers.
So What?
Dullstroom, being higher from Sea level than most of SA, has a micro climate that is very similar to Irelands.
I've lived in both and can comment factually on that rather than basing it on a snapshot of 4 days.

_"Just think, SA blacks donates eggs to SA Whites, Coloureds & Asian families, it would bring the SA BEE policies to it's knees! SA could start a whole new race, truly living up to it's image as the Rainbow Nation_"

Now why did the OP specifically ask for Indian Ladies to donate rather than come one come all (if you'll excuse the pun)?

SA did start a whole new race, they are called Coloured and comprise 9.1% of the population.
Now as you asked:focus:


----------



## luna the boxer (Jul 17, 2009)

Daxk said:


> I have memory, ergo I remember what I read.


Any chance your memory could stretch to where the apostrophes go in a 'nt' word ?? Every god damn post it's wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Heheheh Yeah!Thanks Luna the Boxer, will try to remember the english n't rule, 

Its one of those dead giveaways in Forensic linguistics when people make the same spelling or grammar mistake every time.
Now that Computers and microsoft word have replaced Handwriting its sometimes the only way that you can pick up Fraudulent use.
(or someone pretending to be someone else on Forums.)


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Now why did the OP specifically ask for Indian Ladies to donate rather than come one come all (if you'll excuse the pun)?
> 
> *SA did start a whole new race, they are called Coloured and comprise 9.1% of the population.*


I hate nitpicking, you know exactly why I cross posted, you're the one trying to weasel out of a situation.

But boy oh boy, if ever you have proved how little you know about South Africa, you have done it now! The "coloured" population of SA was a classification they used for all the SA people's they were "unable" to classify, contrary to popular belief and *the textbook bull***** they taught you in your white SA school and the thumbsuck British history books you read, the coloured people of SA aren't necessarily a "cross" between black and white, in fact few of them are, as these days"coloured people are reproducing themselves". 

The *intentional insertion* of a black egg into a "non-black" womb is not a sexual act Daxk, a child growing from such a *deliberate process *would not be able to be classified as a "conventional SA coloured", that child has "*proof*" it "originated" from an *authentic black egg*. 

It would be an act of humanity and restoration, whilst enabling infertile SA couples to have children it would also serve as a symbolic statement to existing SA racist policies. It would require some very brave people, who don't care about "gossip", to make such a statement though.

By the way, I DID MENTION that it was a flight of fantasy I had, noticed that?:eyebrows:

The sad reality of the coloured population of SA is actually something I do happen to know a lot about Daxk! **** you and you 9.1% crap statistics, this has just proved how utterly ignorant you are and just how vicious and racist this whole BEE system of South Africa is! People who were "blends" between Chinese and White were also classified coloured, in fact, anything unclassifiable was coloured, a better description would have been fruit salad!

And if ever we were on topic, boy, we are on topic now, you ignorant stupid *******!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Jozijoe, some more reading for you.
Mendels law of genetics.
I agree with you that the so called coloured race was a handy catchall classification for the idiots who ran SA from 1948 to 1994.
I am also aware that a large slice of the "coloured" population has a very large Malay gene pool.
in fact most SA families who have been in SA since the 1700's (such as mine) have Black or Malay Ancestry mixed in with the European genes.
but if you happened to read before putting both feet into your mouth, go and check what Colour the offspring will be if both parents have Black genes in their Ancestry.
Then read up on Mendels law and give us an idea of what the spread would be if the Coloured Couple both came from coloured parents and had 3 children.

In the same way your Fantasy idea of lets say a Black Womans egg with sperm from a white donor would still create divisions
AA,Aa and aa.
you would still end up all white looking children, all black looking children and coloured Children.
And seeing as you cant get colour or race out of SA's minds
it will continue.
Now lets tackle the next subject.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Jozijoe:"And if ever we were on topic, boy, we are on topic now, you ignorant stupid *******! "
The OP posted that Indian Couples would be grateful if Indian people would consider either Egg or sperm donation 
Obviously, these particular couples would prefer to have children that carried the Indian Racial genes and DNA.
Thats understandable on a number of fronts.

along comes Jozijoe with its pet subject, British and colonial powers and their excesses.
and then bounces around with a masterplan for a new Super Race.
been reading any Nazi History lately? Jozijoe?
sounds a bit like their plan for a "Herrenvolk"


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Jozijoe:"And if ever we were on topic, boy, we are on topic now, you ignorant stupid *******! "
> The OP posted that Indian Couples would be grateful if Indian people would consider either Egg or sperm donation
> 
> 
> ...


Daxk, for the *umpteenth time,* I *KNOW *what the OP originally requested, THANKS, you don't have to point it out, I do actually get it.

And I have admitted long ago that my pet hate is British Hypocrisy and it will *always reflect *in most of my posts,* I will create an awareness about it *everywhere I go. 
But .....
this was truly just an impulsive thought to make a social statement, which by the way, you will not deny me you ignorant presumptious ass****! All of a sudden you know all about SA coloureds, sorry, you weren't quick enough to climb out that hole!

Don't you think the Hollywood clan adopting disadvantaged children of any colour are making a social statement? A peaceful protest of sorts, a Ghandi philosophy of sorts? 

My God, a Nazi Super Race? There you go again, ripping everything out of context so you can show off how factual and intellectual you are. Truly, you should get out of the library more often, or is the rain keeping you indoors?


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope, Jozijoe, you just keep on showing your abilities.
From your first few posts I thought you had something to say and actually agreed with you.
The more you post without actually finding out about it, the more you embarrass yourself.
The point I was making about Ghandi in your original post was that in todays terms, Ghandi made racist statements.
At the time he wrote them , that was the accepted norm.
In todays value system its Racism.
Your Continuous bleating about how the colonial powers took advantage is correct in todays terms.
yesterday it was admired.( figuratively in case you missed that)
So today you want something from the Brits/French/Dutch/Belgian?
what do you want? 
Reparations??
a free handout and an apology?
You are harping on about the coloureds?
That you have some special insight?
That I dont?Perhaps, but reading back over my last few posts, 
You have some questions to answer that I asked?
Care to try?
or will we now find another tangent.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Daxk, I really don't require people of your calibre to agree with me, please don't flatter yourself, I don't buy your charade. 

To a *point of boredom* I have told you that no apology will help those that are currently being slaughtered in Southern Africa. I actually care, I care deeply about the fate of my country of birth and it's neighbouring countries, because their fate directly influences the future of South Africa. Your overdeveloped sense of textbook intellect makes you disregard context and renders you unable to interpret trends and indications of things not yet "written".

I've told you before, I'm not on this Forum to score points, I'm doing quite fine just raising awareness for my quest on the internet, this Forum just being one of my targets.

Oh yes, I do have a special insight into the world of SA "coloureds" that you will never have, but that is highly personal and a story for another time. Right now, that is not a priority for me.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

or will we now find another tangent.?
The response is: 
makes you disregard context and renders you unable to interpret trends and indications of things not yet "written".


Yes Master.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gentlemen

Whilst I find your verbal sparing very interesting reading, please could I make the following suggestion. Would it maybe better to continue on a seperate thread.

This Lady has made a request for, in my opinion, a very worthy cause.

Her original request may now be getting lost.


----------



## JoziJoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Daxk said:


> or will we now find another tangent.?
> The response is:
> makes you disregard context and renders you unable to interpret trends and indications of things not yet "written".
> 
> ...


Yes my son, I know you don't understand, but that is not important.

I have planted my seed (pardon the pun), perhaps it will find fertile soil somewhere.

Instead of sucking up more facts today, use that brilliant mind of yours and find a solution for Southern African violence, one that ordinary SA people can execute, a symbolic resistance to discrimination, so that we may capture the attention of an audience that has enough power to tip the scales in SA's favour. 

It usually helps to find the* real cause* of the problem first, then treat it. 

Spring has sprung in the southern hemisphere, I'm off to celebrate the sun! There's no match for *African Blue Skies* and +-300 days of *real *sunshine a year. The smell of jasmin in Oxford Street, Rosebank, Johannesburg must be overwhelming!


----------



## keesky (Oct 20, 2009)

try posting on desiyo{dot}com, its a classified ad site for Indians living abroad. Ket


----------



## Pastel de nata (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow, looks like Dannyboy is a troll. 
Good luck everyone, and especially those needing assisted conception. And to those thinking about donating eggs, I say go for it - you can really make an enormous positive difference to someone's life.


----------

